# really confusing situation going on....



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Hello everybody. Before i start the actual topic, i would just like to remind you guys that im "i have hope now", or "guitarpwner". i just changed my username. ok, so now that thats out of the way i guess i can start this. i get this thing, usually at night, where i have trouble relaxing my body and it feels like really tight. also, i have trouble moving and some tremors. in addition to that, ive been hearing voices telling me that im in hell, or that im in a coma. also, last night the voices were telling me that i need to go to the emergency room. im just really confused by all this... i mean..i just dont know what to do. i couldnt get any sleep cuz of the body thing. so if anyone knows what these 2 things are, please, please help me.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

DeadSinceDP said:


> Hello everybody. Before i start the actual topic, i would just like to remind you guys that im "i have hope now", or "guitarpwner". i just changed my username. ok, so now that thats out of the way i guess i can start this. i get this thing, usually at night, where i have trouble relaxing my body and it feels like really tight. also, i have trouble moving and some tremors. in addition to that, ive been hearing voices telling me that im in hell, or that im in a coma. also, last night the voices were telling me that i need to go to the emergency room. im just really confused by all this... i mean..i just dont know what to do. i couldnt get any sleep cuz of the body thing. so if anyone knows what these 2 things are, please, please help me.


Could be a number of things ... to start with, what medications are your taking right now?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Could be a number of things ... to start with, what medications are your taking right now?


im currently taking haldol, klonopin, cogentin, and adoxa (for my acne)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

DeadSinceDP said:


> im currently taking haldol, klonopin, cogentin, and adoxa (for my acne)


Ok, now I'm starting to remember you (sorry, can be a bit slow).

So the cogentin is to counteract the tremors (and other Parkinsonisms) from haldol - you may need to increase this or decrease the haldol.

I remember you liked the haldol when you started it. Are you hearing the same about of voices now as when you started haldol?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Visual Dude said:


> Ok, now I'm starting to remember you (sorry, can be a bit slow).
> 
> So the cogentin is to counteract the tremors (and other Parkinsonisms) from haldol - you may need to increase this or decrease the haldol.
> 
> I remember you liked the haldol when you started it. Are you hearing the same about of voices now as when you started haldol?


i actually wasnt hearing voices before i got on haldol


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

DeadSinceDP said:


> i actually wasnt hearing voices before i got on haldol


Wow, so what are the positive things that haldol has been doing for you?


----------

